# March '08 Photo Challenge - "Simplicity" - Sponsored by Quik Pod!



## TwistMyArm

Hi everyone,

The challenge theme for March is going to be "*Simplicity*". Good luck everyone and as always please don't forget to read the boring, but important stuff down below . 

We'd also like to say thanks again for our sponsor Quik Pod. The Quik Pod DSLR is the world's first monopod with a grip handle at the base. It is lightweight (9 ounces), has a quick release camera clip and a built-in wide angle mirror for viewing overhead shots or self-portraits. The handle at the base doubles as an extendable handheld grip for cameras, camcorders or lighting holder and provides a low center of gravity foot for support when used as a monopod.

Comes with a carry bag, hiking clip, wrist strap, aluminum end cap and rubberized monopod adapter tip. Extends to 53" and contracts to 18". Recommended camera weight limit of 2 lbs.

For more info visit www.quikpod.com/dslr.asp


For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is March 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "Mar '08 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## Puscas

there are some nice entries :thumbup: 
but I also felt like a lot of people were struggling with the theme. That's ok, makes it easier for me to vote...:mrgreen:







pascal


----------



## er111a

Got mine sent in


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm... This could be interesting.. I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## Battou

I'll have one for this


----------



## Puscas

Puscas said:


> there are some nice entries :thumbup:
> but I also felt like a lot of people were struggling with the theme. That's ok, makes it easier for me to vote...:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal




:mrgreen: don't know why (or how) I posted this here, but this /\ was my reply to the voting on the previous Photo Challenge. 


As far as this one goes:  count me in!





pascal


----------



## schuylercat

After the last *really* dumb submission of mine, I wonder...but I'll give it another go...


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

I took some shot today for this....nice ones......but I think I can do better


----------



## CanAm

Took a few shots today with a friend, submitted one of my favorites from the series.


----------



## Big Bully

Hoooray!!! I found/took the perfect picture!!!


----------



## SBlanca

will try and thinki of something for this one, missed the last one


----------



## Monz

so do you go for simplicity of technique or simplicity of subject?


----------



## Lakewood Photography

Beginner here.... I noticed that the rules state to not submit more than one photo.  But I've noticed in prior challenges, some folks will submit multiple photos.  I don't plan to submit more than one... but wanted to know if it's general practice to submit more than one?

Thanks in advance for the heads up.


----------



## Big Bully

There have been multiple photos submitted by a photographer? 
The photos are sent into the email addy above, and then the moderator of this section posts the pictures, they do it all under her name so no one will know whose pictures they are.


----------



## Antarctican

Lakewood Photography said:


> .... I noticed that the rules state to not submit more than one photo.  But I've noticed in prior challenges, some folks will submit multiple photos.  I don't plan to submit more than one... but wanted to know if it's general practice to submit more than one?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the heads up.


For the monthly Photo Challenge, you can only submit one pic (which is not to have been previously posted on the forum). The challenge moderator, 'TwistMyArm', then posts them under that screenname so that the picture taker remains anonymous during the voting phase. So you either saw multiple photos under the name 'TwistMyArm', OR you're thinking of the more informal photo assignments where you can post more than one pic directly into the assignment thread (and there is no voting).


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut

Interesting - I run a photo competition and generally recruit judges but I was one of three judges myself in one of the categories entitled "simple" and it was really fascinating to note that all three of us interpretted the meaning of this in different ways. We each had to shortlist 10 photos before the judging session and you'd think there would be images that we all chose. But oh no - we all interpreted the theme differently and chose 28 different images in total.

For the record, the winner of the Simple category also won the overall competition prize:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/atw/picturegal...icturegallery/20071009/full/chairs_normal.jpg

The judges of the overall competition compared it to Van Gogh's "The Chair".


----------



## Lakewood Photography

Antarctican said:


> For the monthly Photo Challenge, you can only submit one pic (which is not to have been previously posted on the forum). The challenge moderator, 'TwistMyArm', then posts them under that screenname so that the picture taker remains anonymous during the voting phase. So you either saw multiple photos under the name 'TwistMyArm', OR you're thinking of the more informal photo assignments where you can post more than one pic directly into the assignment thread (and there is no voting).


 
Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Battou

I just sent mine out.  I just hope it doesn't get rejected I copy/pasted the form wrong.

Should I resend it?


----------



## neptune000

so this is a good entry?? :mrgreen:


----------



## ffmedic245

How do you get to see the Contest Pics that have been entered?  And how do you resize a pic to send it in?


----------



## TwistMyArm

Battou said:


> I just sent mine out.  I just hope it doesn't get rejected I copy/pasted the form wrong.
> 
> Should I resend it?



Just to be safe I'd resubmit with the completed form.


----------



## Battou

TwistMyArm said:


> Just to be safe I'd resubmit with the completed form.



All I missed was TPF user name but, Yeah I'll get it sent tonight.


----------



## Antarctican

ffmedic245 said:


> How do you get to see the Contest Pics that have been entered?  And how do you resize a pic to send it in?


You only get to see the entries when voting starts.  As for resizing a pic, this thread may be helpful


----------



## dpolston

I ju-uust sent mine... I ju-uust sent mine <singing like a 4 year old> I ju-uust sent mine...

(This was an interesting challenge by the way!) Way to go people!


----------



## Battou

I'm in


----------



## JH2008

I posted my first challenge! *crossed fingers*


----------



## crazy_dragonlady

My first challenge as well.  Hopefully it's good enough 

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## LisaK24

My first challenge too :]

Can't wait to see everyone's entries!


----------



## Miaow

Think i have an ok idea for this theme now  - if it actually works as a pic will be another matter lol


----------



## audiobomber

Another first-timer here. I'm very impressed with the winners' circle page. Looking forward to seeing what everyone's done.


----------



## Lyncca

I have an idea for this one, and its a place  I have been wanting to go to for a while and even more so since I started taking better photos.  I have to convince my hubby to go and be body guard though to get it since a recent scare of a security guard coming after me in broad daylight and I plan a night shot for this one...


----------



## MarcusM

I sent mine in a while ago. I think it's decent, but I'll be happy if it gets one vote.

So do we find out the results a week after the deadline?


----------



## Toaster

I submitted my first entry.


----------



## garran

Also my first submittal


----------



## _SnapShot_

Monz said:


> so do you go for simplicity of technique or simplicity of subject?



Yes, either or both. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rand0m411

Im also a first timer... /fingerscrossed


----------



## Tyler2026

I entered on one of the first days. I really think I have a good one.


----------



## Mr.Perfect

Tyler2026 said:


> I entered on one of the first days. I really think I have a good one.


 

Well would you like to tell me what kind of photo's...?

My own or nature's or nething else...?


Well it's my 1st post ova here so if you guide me i will be very thank full to you ...


----------



## Battou

Photos have to have been created/taken by you pertaining in some way shape or form to the givin subject, In this instance "Simplicity". The hows, whats and whys are soly up to you the photographer as long as they meet the guidelines set forth. 

As far as viewing the entries of others, they will be posted annonomously at the deadline for the voting process to begin in a thread titled *"March '08 Photo Challenge Photos - "Simplicity" - Sponsored by QuikPod"*. No other information is provided about entries of others untill then.


For a more theurough explination Click here


----------



## Mr.Perfect

Battou said:


> Photos have to have been created/taken by you pertaining in some way shape or form to the givin subject, In this instance "Simplicity". The hows, whats and whys are soly up to you the photographer as long as they meet the guidelines set forth.
> 
> As far as viewing the entries of others, they will be posted annonomously at the deadline for the voting process to begin in a thread titled *"March '08 Photo Challenge Photos - "Simplicity" - Sponsored by QuikPod"*. No other information is provided about entries of others untill then.
> 
> 
> For a more theurough explination Click here


 

Gracias digo...


----------



## ZackHughesPhotography

how do i know if you received my entry?


----------



## neptune000

From the ever wise and all knowing Wikipedia!

*In photography, the technique of simplicity is used to achieve the effect of singling out an item or items from their surrounding.

Simplicity is one of the underlying photographic techniques; a cluttered picture distracts the eye and takes away from the subject. A simple picture can be achieved by getting closer to the subject, which is also one of the main rules of photography.*

Link

Feel free to interpret it!


----------



## Sirashley

Alright... I'm not the only newb in this one... LOL... I'll be happy with one vote...


----------



## jasonkt

wow a lot of first timers?  or is it always like that?  lets all agree to vote for someone who doesn't have a vote yet so we'll all try again next month...

well good luck everyone!


----------



## asfixiate

Is there a way to confirm that submissions were received?


----------



## SBlanca

first timer here, although it wasn't a very good submission, but will try harder next time


----------



## logan9967

this is gonna be a fun one, lots of submissions it seems, and a fun subject with lots of different ways to look at it. can't wait to see them all! as someone else said i will too, if i get one vote i'll be happy hahaha
i already messed up and sent in my pic 2kb too big hahaha, resent the resized a second later though, just amused me hahaha


----------



## MarcusM

last day for submissions! I can't wait until the voting thread comes up.


----------



## SBlanca

same here, been excited all day..i know i wont win nut im just interested to see all the other submissions


----------



## Sirashley

From the F.A.Q.



> Will I get a confirmation that my image was received?
> Yes! You should get a reply email from the forum moderator saying that your entry was received.



I never got a confirmation email... Did anyone else? Just curious...


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I can't wait to see what everyone came up with!!! Soo excited.


----------



## logan9967

And just for everyone who's curious, I don't think any confirmation e-mails are sent out, I didn't get one anyway, and I haven't with previous submissions either


----------



## Sirashley

logan9967 said:


> And just for everyone who's curious, I don't think any confirmation e-mails are sent out, I didn't get one anyway, and I haven't with previous submissions either




Cool man thanks for the info, I was just wondering since this is my first contest...


----------



## GC Jr

Wow, we have a lot of new peeps! I'm excited to see what everyone has. New people=new photog styles=fun


----------



## GC Jr

I submitted my entry. I think I did a pretty good job on it.


----------



## jtpro1

I submitted mine yesterday. It'll be my first.....I can't wait to see the rest!

There ARE a lot of newbies on this one. That would be very cool if a first timer won.

Good luck everyone.

-JT


----------



## Dradd

I joined up just a little too late... but I'm looking forward to trying my hand in April.

Can't wait to see what the March pics look like


----------



## STINKY PICTURES

yes i got one


----------



## logan9967

when are the choices gonna be posted!!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

Welp, I took a good photo, the question is will people voting have the same interpritation of "simplicity" as I do.  That's the overwhelminng difference.  I really expect to see a lot of difference in this months challenge as I'm sure everyone will see simpleness in their own unique way. GOOD LUCK ALL.......:mrgreen:


----------



## crazy_dragonlady

logan9967 said:


> And just for everyone who's curious, I don't think any confirmation e-mails are sent out, I didn't get one anyway, and I haven't with previous submissions either



I received a confirmation email... a little while after I sent the photo.

Just thought I'd chime in here and let ya know.

When is the voting thread going up?  I'd like to see all the entries!!

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## MarcusM

crazy_dragonlady said:


> I received a confirmation email... a little while after I sent the photo.
> 
> Just thought I'd chime in here and let ya know.
> 
> When is the voting thread going up?  I'd like to see all the entries!!
> 
> ttfn
> CDL.



Yep, I received a confirmation email also - a note from one of the mods, not an automatic email. It does say in the FAQs about the Photo Challenge that you should receive an email reply.

I'm also anxious to see all the photos, been checking all day!!!


----------



## er111a

hope i win did my best


----------



## logan9967

oh wow well i feel stupid, just looked that up, and i went to my mailbox and searched through january.. i got one then :taped sh:

i still haven't received one now though


----------



## TwistMyArm

Ya, everyone should receive a reply. If you haven't by now try submitting again. You can submit right up until the photos are posted. 

Anyway these photos will likely get posted tomorrow. We have a HUGE number of submissions this month and it's going to take a while to get them all uploaded.


----------



## Sirashley

Just figured I'd let Ya'll know I just got my confirmation email...


----------



## logan9967

i just found my confirmation e-mails in the spam bin. sadly after i sent my third submission. hahaha sorry


----------



## Battou

TwistMyArm said:


> Ya, everyone should receive a reply. If you haven't by now try submitting again. You can submit right up until the photos are posted.
> 
> Anyway these photos will likely get posted tomorrow. We have a HUGE number of submissions this month and it's going to take a while to get them all uploaded.



I'm glad I got mine in early.


----------



## dleblanc

When's the new Photo Challenge going to be up?


----------



## SBlanca

just checked and have an email too...


----------



## Big Bully

When the voting page is up, will someone post the link?


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

I thought we'd be voting by now, ....... must be a lot of pictures......gonna be tough this month.


----------



## STINKY PICTURES

I think the delay is killing all of us. the vague idea is so great, it leaves so much to the imagination. I can`t wait to see what our clever minds came up with. i`m sitting on the edge of my seat! there must be so many pictures for it to be taking so long........... i love this!!


----------



## Sirashley

Anticipation... Excitement... What's not to love??? I'm a total noob and this is my first entry, so I don't expect much, but I'm more interested to see what everyone else did...Should be interesting...


----------



## Battou

Sirashley said:


> Anticipation... Excitement... What's not to love??? I'm a total noob and this is my first entry, so I don't expect much, but I'm more interested to see what everyone else did...Should be interesting...



It's not just the noobies, Some of us older people have weird feelings too. Given the number of entries (as described by TwistMyArm, and confirmed by the abnormal time to post them) I get the feeling my submission would be an epic failure due to it's simplicity.......but for once that actually might be a streingth :lmao:


interesting indeed.


----------



## logan9967

for being themed on simplicity this challenge seems to be the exact opposite.


----------



## STINKY PICTURES

this is my first submission..... darn, now i wish i did something simple.... like putting a single green pea on a white plate......lol..... i can`t wait to see the pics from everyone!!


----------



## MarcusM

Still no photo/voting thread?


----------



## Battou

MarcusM said:


> Still no photo/voting thread?



Processing times may vary yada yada yada

Apparently there are a lot of submissions, be patient they will come eventually.


----------



## jtpro1

Just needed one more post to vote. I'm ready now....

-JT


----------



## er111a

tick tock tick tick tock
time is ticking by


----------



## logan9967

im anxious


----------



## RacePhoto

All you new entries and first timers have it wrong. You are supposed to wait until next month, after I win the Quik Pod and then enter! :lmao: Why does this happen. I lay off two months and just when I think it's safe to come back, a record entry list. :er:

Honest... I look forward to seeing all the entries and it's nice to see more and more interest in the monthly photo contests.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dradd

All this waiting is unbearable... I wanna get started on April's Theme


----------



## TwistMyArm

Although I really should be working, here they are.....

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117994


----------



## Big Bully

Holy crap 81 entries!!! Dang gina!


----------



## MarcusM

Big Bully said:


> Holy crap 81 entries!!! Dang gina!



No kidding...

:hail::hail::hail: @ TwistMyArm for your tedious work while we were hounding you!:thumbup:


----------

